# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Drone Adventures, non-profit organization, promote drones in civilian applications, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

youtube.com/DroneAdventuresVideo

facebook.com/DroneAdventures

twitter.com/droneadventures

----------


## Airicist

Drone Adventures in Haiti, April 2013

Published on May 29, 2013




> For its first mission Drone Adventures spent a week in Haiti exploring the many uses of drones for humanitarian aid, in collaboration with our on-site partners, IOM and OpenStreetMap. 
> 
> Drone Adventures is a non-profit organisation founded in Lausanne, Switzerland in March, 2013. Our goal is to demonstrate the many great applications of drones in conservation, cultural, humanitarian and search and rescue domains. This is done by carrying out practical missions with the help of drones on those domains.

----------

